# New Batch this week



## SCBBQ (Aug 22, 2022)

Here we go this week on a new batch of a few recipes and meats.


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 22, 2022)

Blending 2.4% salt on all 5 batches. Trying to keep 20-30% fat content across all batches as well. These are cubed and into the walk in overnight to develop myosin. Tomorrow morning will go in the bowl chopper.


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 22, 2022)

My friends and chef all pitching in.


----------



## negolien (Aug 22, 2022)

Send me your addy and I'll shoot you some gloves /snicker.. Just teasin thanks for sharing lookin forward to seeing what you got. I'd give my only nut for that wok set up lol


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 22, 2022)

Dats a lot of garlic in dat bowl!!! 
What salami are you making this time? 

P.S.- ask your chef if he knows how the quality of the fat affects the flavor profile and the drying properties of a salami...as well as how fast the fat is broken down through lipolysis. He may be able to help you sort that out.


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 22, 2022)

That’s cubed iberico fat not garlic -


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

Ah! Yes sir it is! My mistake!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

Here is a wild hog coppa I made and as you can see, the fat degraded fast and greased out...Same would happen when making salami...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/some-salamis-are-finishing.305564/page-5#post-2321568


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

*see *Dry-Cured Meat Products* by Fidel Toldra'; page 196 :Effect of feed type


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

*also see page 205: Effects of Processing Conditions

It talks about water activity and the effect it has on enzyme activity. High Aw for a long time leads to overactive enzyme activity and prolonged breakdown of muscle and fat tissues. This is what happened in your case.....


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 23, 2022)

Big day of making sausage here in beautiful South Carolina.


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 23, 2022)

Casings - I've decided I only liked the tied and sewn casings. Ended up getting rid of the rest of them, besides the few I needed to complete today's work.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

FWIW...when using a bowl chopper, it is best to freeze the fat 28-32*F and add it in last. This prevents the fat from heating up too much, and prevents fat smearing.


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 23, 2022)

This stuffer leaves almost a pound or two of meat mix at the end- I have to use the hand stuffer to complete - I need to find a better way.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

All stuffers will leave some mince in the hopper...no way around that. I just stuff the last little bit by hand....


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 23, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> FWIW...when using a bowl chopper, it is best to freeze the fat 28-32*F and add it in last. This prevents the fat from heating up too much, and prevents fat smearing.



I know what you mean - I had the bowl, knife, lid, all in the deep freezer, (negative 7 F) - and the meat batches in the freezer for pan hour or so each - that helped mitigate any smearing and allowed me to mix it all together evenly. In fact, after I mixed spices etc, I ran it back through the chopper one last time for a spin or two and that really helped it blend nicely.


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 23, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> All stuffers will leave some mince in the hopper...no way around that. I just stuff the last little bit by hand....



Then I need a better hand stuffer. 1-2 pounds is a lot for the little plastic one I currently have on hand.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

Recommended reading:
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-making/grinding-meat


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 23, 2022)

Spending a half hour doing calculations on all the recipe quantities - translating everything to grams, etc. Most helpful to do this at a table before you have meat stuff everywhere.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

I recommend taking temperature readings after chopping in the bowl chopper. And after mixing. If the temp. is above 34-35*F, then I do not recommend running it back through the bowl chopper immediately. Rechill, then rechop.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

Incidentally....when discussing fat quality, the Italians never make salami outside of the cold weather months-even with access to modern technology using curing chambers. Reason being is that the fat is of much higher quality for salami in the fall/winter after fattening the pigs up for winter rather than in the spring or summer. Something I learned recently....


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 23, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Incidentally....when discussing fat quality, the Italians never make salami outside of the cold weather months-even with access to modern technology using curing chambers. Reason being is that the fat is of much higher quality for salami in the fall/winter after fattening the pigs up for winter rather than in the spring or summer. Something I learned recently....


That makes sense to the extent you know when the animal was slaughtered- everything I bought last week was frozen and vacuum sealed .


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

Well...the Italians don't freeze meat intended for salumi production. The meat is kept cold and processed within 72 hours of the slaughter. This is much harder to do in the U.S....we don't have mass production set up the same way. The Italians have the P.D.O. regulations and no frozen meat is allowed.

I like to go to my butcher shop early in the week when they are butchering sides. I smile when I see them working on sides when I walk in. Usually, the kill date is 2 days prior to them receiving the sides.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

....but....if you are using wild hog, then a deep freeze to -5*F for a month ensures no trichinea will survive. This is insurance; not necessary when making salami as the fermentation to pH below 5.2, salt greater than 2%, and lower Aw will kill the parasites after 12-15 days.


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 31, 2022)

Here they are in the cabinet. Yeah I know that I had them ferment close together as you can tell by the mold not even around all of them.. Had a malfunction with one of my hanging bars and had to crowd them up for a couple of days. Now they don't touch and air freely moving around them all. 

Before opening door and looking at them all, temps were all in line and humanity was a touch under 80 percent. Crazy how fast it jumps when you have the door open. 

Not much water in the demuidifyer. I'd guess a quarter of it was full in the last 24 hours. Probably can go to checking every other day and see how that goes.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 31, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Here they are in the cabinet. Yeah I know that I had them ferment close together as you can tell by the mold not even around all of them.. Had a malfunction with one of my hanging bars and had to crowd them up for a couple of days. Now they don't touch and air freely moving around them all.



I would check on those salami that were touching daily. Watch for signs of bad mold or yeast that could have developed while they were touching. but are not visible yet.



> Before opening door and looking at them all, temps were all in line and humanity was a touch under 80 percent. Crazy how fast it jumps when you have the door open.


Yeah...in the humid south, that happens when you open the door, which is one of the reasons why a fan system using air exchange of outside air for dehumidification does not work in the humid south. This is how The Sausage Maker drying cabinet operates. Great for areas with lower humidity though.



> Not much water in the demuidifyer. I'd guess a quarter of it was full in the last 24 hours. Probably can go to checking every other day and see how that goes.



I'd still check them daily...you need to open the door for air exchange. The mold is aerobic and needs oxygen to grow. And speaking of growth, your mold growth is very robust, which strain of mold did you use? Some do have robust growth.


----------



## SCBBQ (Aug 31, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I would check on those salami that were touching daily. Watch for signs of bad mold or yeast that could have developed while they were touching. but are not visible yet.
> 
> 
> Yeah...in the humid south, that happens when you open the door, which is one of the reasons why a fan system using air exchange of outside air for dehumidification does not work in the humid south. This is how The Sausage Maker drying cabinet operates. Great for areas with lower humidity though.
> ...



Thanks - I'm not happy that they were touching but it was kind of an emergency repair scenario and I didn't have options. For my next round I bought some new racks with covers so I'm excited to try that method out soon. I'll post pics when I do.

I'll take your advise and check daily. It's not a huge deal. I'm also planning to spray some more mold formula water on the absent areas next time I make some up. 

I used the new Mold 800 - I don't know what's different about it vs 600 but I figured its the newer better version.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 31, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> I used the new Mold 800 - I don't know what's different about it vs 600 but I figured its the newer better version.


Ah...well that explains it then. The mold 800 gives a very thick dense coverage. Watch your humidity as it can grow FAST with high humidity...I'm talking 1/2 thick.......


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 4, 2022)

Seems to be coming along ok so far. Humidity is stable at 80 percent every time I check It and dehumidifier has probably 6-8 ounces of water in it every day.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

Working on a new batch today- Lemon Pistachio knock off of Keith's. 

13 KG Pork Loin.
2.513 g  Iberico fatback.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

Trying out the new grinder -


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

Grinder didn't sneeze at anything. Mostly frozen fatback went right through it.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

Just used stuffing plate for first pass - Will Salt/instacure tonight, overnight in the walk in cooler.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

On your final grind, I would monitor those fat temps. prior to grinding. Too cold will lead to fat smear...even though the grinder could still grind it. You want 27-30*F at the coldest, but as long as it is below about 32*F you will be OK. The meat is more forgiving...under 35*F is acceptable.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

Did you find some steam treated raw pistachios? Or roasted unsalted?


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

Roasted light salt. I'm thinking 2.25% salt tonight to adjust for salt in pistachios.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> The meat is more forgiving...under 35*F is acceptable.


....as long as it is not rock hard! Meat freezes @26-27*F; but will firm up nicely for grinding below 35*F.....


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

Funny.. you are talking to yourself again !:)


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm in. Love watching this stuff


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Funny.. you are talking to yourself again !:)


figured that was better than editing my post so you would see it....


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

So numbers for my batch of 15,5KG

3/4 cup of Sauv blanc.  -( in times past would be putting 2 cups in.) 
350 g salt
15 g cure (would be double/triple in the past)
20g white pepper
65g lemon zest
558g pistachios ! I need a second bag darn it. 
10G dextrose. in times past would be putting 50 grams in. 
20G Demura 

Starter -  I've been going by the packet guidance and would be putting somewhere around 20 grams in the past.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> So numbers for my batch of 15,5KG
> 
> 3/4 cup of Sauv blanc.  -( in times past would be putting 2 cups in.)
> 350 g salt
> ...


Your cure #2 amount is too low. For 0.25%; I come up with 2.5g. x 15.5 = 38.75grams cure #2.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 11, 2022)

New grinder did great.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## tbern (Sep 11, 2022)

Awesome looking area you have to work in!! Nice your new grinder worked good for you!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 12, 2022)

Well darn it.. After only 24 hours it's already down to 4.87 PH.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 12, 2022)

It was at 72 degrees, perhaps I could have lowered temp some in adjustment. In any event, I'll try to recalculate for next time around.  Looks like I have some cabinet space left ;)


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 12, 2022)

Two more pics - cabinet is looking and performing well. 82% humidity., but unit was on, and collecting still 25% of it's container a day.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 12, 2022)

On a related note, I ordered one of these this weekend. It's supposed to be here tomorrow so I will try it out ASAP. 






						Hanna edge® pH – Dedicated pH Meter with Food Care Probe (Pantry’s Custom Combo) - Craft Butchers' Pantry
					






					butcherspantry.com


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 12, 2022)

Does the meter you currently use not have a meat probe with it?


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm going to figure out how to make this probe work for constant monitoring during fermentation. I'm not sure yet how but it's my goal.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 12, 2022)

The Apera pH meter can do that as well...it has an alarm when target pH is reached. And has a smart phone app.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 12, 2022)

Sounds good. Hopefully what I've ordered and will get tomorrow will do something similar.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 12, 2022)

Here ya go...the netting stuffer tube I told you about...
https://butchersandpackers.com/plastic-orange-butt-stuffer


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)

Everything coming along nicely.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

Very robust mold growth!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)

The ones in the smaller cabinet are drying out a little faster - probably smaller cabinet and a little more air movement - all still appears to be in acceptable range .


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

You can rotate product around if necessary to even it out. I'd put newer product in the chamber with faster airflow....or small diameter salamis....


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Here ya go...the netting stuffer tube I told you about...
> https://butchersandpackers.com/plastic-orange-butt-stuffer



I found one on Waltons too that was steel and maybe a little different.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> You can rotate product around if necessary to even it out. I'd put newer product in the chamber with faster airflow....or small diameter salamis....



Good idea - Logistics is a little hard based on how I rig the hanging of these in front of each other and cabinets are rooms apart but I'm going to consider rotation for sure.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 12, 2022)

Well here’s the first chub from this batch - a small chub - Fennel sausage . Unbelievable success - very happy  with the early outcome.


----------



## tbern (Oct 12, 2022)

Looks amazing!! Nice job!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2022)

Looks good. Some air inclusions, but other than that looks like it dried Ok... Compression netting or trussing will squeeze those air pockets out and give you a tighter bind. What was the pH of the piece when you sliced the chub?


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 13, 2022)

my two smaller curing cabinets have higher air movement so these are done in 7 weeks. 

I tested the PH in the finish product and it's around 4.96 Interesting that it came up so much and likely explains why it tastes perfect to me and so far, a few friends last night.


----------



## cutplug (Oct 13, 2022)

Looks delicious! I can see that tang and my mouth is watering a little too much.
 Well done Sir.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 13, 2022)

Look at the mangalista fat content! Too high but it’s sinfully good stuff .


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 13, 2022)

The first pic was regular Berkshire pork


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 13, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Look at the mangalista fat content! Too high but it’s sinfully good stuff .


The higher fat content stuff will dry faster because fat has less water than lean. Also, you can use less sugars with higher fat ratios because there is less water in the mix...meaning any lactic acid created has a higher concentration in the lower amount of free water in the mix..... more of those little details you pick up on as you make more and more salami. 

If you use a recipe that calls for an 80/20 mix of lean to fat, and you go with 60/40 and don't adjust the sugars down, chances are good you will overshoot your pH target......food for thought.....


----------



## tbern (Oct 13, 2022)

Does look delicious though!


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 22, 2022)

This manganista batch is sinfully good. The taste is perfect to me - cutting it really thin, shaving it almost , then letting it warm up to room temp for 10 min or more - makes the flavor really come out . Trying it too cold isn’t as good.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 22, 2022)

Yep....flavors in a salami really wake up at room temperature...just like a red wine....


----------



## tbern (Oct 22, 2022)

Looks delicious!!


----------



## SCBBQ (Nov 6, 2022)

Board picture from this weekend, my daughter put it all together. 4 varieties shared, the chorizo, Finnochiona, wild boar salami and the cacciatore ..


----------



## tbern (Nov 6, 2022)

Looks very nice and delicious!!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 6, 2022)

Nice Board!


----------



## SCBBQ (Dec 1, 2022)

More harvest pics


----------



## tbern (Dec 1, 2022)

looks delicious!!


----------

